# Window too small?



## jgjh151 (Aug 10, 2011)

Whoops, looks like they ordered the window too small? Check out the pics, is this OK, they're leaving it like that and covering it up with a strip of the aluminum used on the outside trim. That piece of wood on the bottom was something they had in truck or else there was like 2 inches of open space over the window. This one is big around 5x4ft +-.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No, the idiots need to take it out and put in the correct sized window.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i usually like to hold sliders and casement insert windows up off the sill about an inch or so to make sure any trim clears the weeps on the outside

but that is just ridiculously sloppy work


----------



## jgjh151 (Aug 10, 2011)

This was the last one they were finishing on the inside. We had 14 replaced in all by these guys. All look great except for this one and this is the big on on front of house. It was one big pane of glass that they hammered out marking up the wood trim as you can kinda see in the pics. They ran out if silicone for this one so manager is coming out next week to finish it. I'll raise the issues with him.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

That mistake comes straight out of their profits so they will try to make it fit however they can. Replacement windows already takes away a lot of view-able space but that's ridiculous. I'd either make them replace it or drop the price so that window is free with install. 
With that said, if you already paid them it's too late.


----------



## jgjh151 (Aug 10, 2011)

More pics and we didn't pay yet.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Oopsie on the measurements.

I would have them pull those windows out and either refund you so that you can contract with someone that knows what they are doing or re-order the properly sized window.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Does your contract specify the measurements? If so, check to see whether you got the size that you were promised. You may or may not have recourse there. Personally, I'd replace it with the proper size either way, but it depends on the type of company that you are dealing with. 
One possibility is that given that it is a slider, that might be the largest size that they could get from the factory. Even if that is so, they should have explained that in the first place... The aluminum capping to the interior is not appropriate IMO. IF you are stuck with that window, I'd change all of the interior trim so that it looks professional.


----------

